# .  >   : ,   ?

## Na28ta

.    ,    :Frown: . :   (    ),   (,   ),  ,  (      ).      ( -  ,  , ).   , , .

       . ,   ,     -,  ,    ,   ,  , .  ..    ,      . ,      ,  -... ... ,    -  (4*). .

----------

-, .       ,       ().   ,      ,     ,   4  ,   -    ,  . , ,  "" ,    .    .  - .

----------


## Na28ta

** ,    .    . ,     ( HV-1,  ,        ).    ,  - (      )  ,     (     )...

----------


## Maw

-   ,    )))
       (       ),    ,         ..
      ,        ,           ..

----------

.        .     .   !!!     "".      .

----------

!!!!
     (   ),   , , ,  ,,, -30, ,     ,  .        .

----------


## RobinGood



----------


## Na28ta

.   ,     . -    , ,       -   .     ,   .

----------

!!!

    , -        .  ,  ,     ,     ,  .....

----------


## imanager

> (       ),    ,         ..


       ? -          ...

----------


## Astralis123

,           ,   .   ,   - !     ,         ALL.          .                .

----------

,  ,   .           ,   ,  ,  25$  ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,  ,   .           ,   ,  ,  25$  ,


 http://georgia.travel/ru_RU/%D0%B3%D...B7%D0%B8%D1%8F
  ,       08,08,08  500$  2       ,     -  -   ,

----------


## id30494402

)

----------


## Ribachyga



----------


## YUM

> 


     ...   ..  ......

----------


## Na28ta

...       ...     ,        ,   .       ,       ,    . ,       .     .    .   ,  ,    ,    . ,        .

----------


## .

> ,


  ?  :Smilie:   -  , .  ,    .        .

       ,           -    ?

:       . . .  ,

----------


## Na28ta

,     .  - ,      ,  ,            .       ,           .      ,   ... !

----------


## .

> - ,      ,  ,            .


    ,           .     ?    ?     ))       -   .     . 
    .            . ,            ,    .               .         ((

----------


## freddyk

.         .

----------

